# Height to play shooting guard??



## S1CK_HANDLEZ (Mar 8, 2014)

Finding real heights of nba players can be difficult to say in the least but of all my researching it seems generally there listed 2 inches taller because of shoes is 6,2 tall enough to play shooting guard in college/nba?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

In NBA? No. The listed heights on NBA.com are actually sized down so that they can create the image around the sport that 'anyone can play'. So when Dwyane Wade is listed at 6'4", he's easily closer to 6'10". Real NBA stars are giants. The little men are the big men of the real world.



And I'm bored.


----------



## USMCKoontz (Apr 11, 2014)

Ben said:


> In NBA? No. The listed heights on NBA.com are actually sized down so that they can create the image around the sport that 'anyone can play'. So when Dwyane Wade is listed at 6'4", he's easily closer to 6'10". Real NBA stars are giants. The little men are the big men of the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm bored.


You sure? I have always been told that NBA listings are usually "taller' then the players actually are. You could be right, but that is different than I have always been told.

6' 2'' IMO could be shooting, and even point guard in college depending on the skill set of the guy, and it can be possible in the NBA, although the guy would have to have some really good skills to make it in Pro ball. One of the best SG's in one of the competitive leagues I play in is 5 foot 8, and he is just about the smallest guy in the league.


----------



## itsjantore (Jan 21, 2014)

From the draft listings, an NBA shooting guard averages just above 6'3. That being said, it seems that most SGs are around the 6'5 mark wearing shoes. 6'2 would be a short SG, and you'd most likely be more of a PG.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ben said:


> In NBA? No. The listed heights on NBA.com are actually sized down so that they can create the image around the sport that 'anyone can play'. So when Dwyane Wade is listed at 6'4", he's easily closer to 6'10". Real NBA stars are giants. The little men are the big men of the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm bored.


And Centers are usually around 8 feet. Anything shorter and you're undersized. I thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ben said:


> In NBA? No. The listed heights on NBA.com are actually sized down so that they can create the image around the sport that 'anyone can play'. So when Dwyane Wade is listed at 6'4", he's easily closer to 6'10". Real NBA stars are giants. The little men are the big men of the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm bored.


This is true. My driver's license lists me as 6'1" but I'm actually 6'7". I'm a real NBA star.


----------

